
What products/apps/services you use for video conferencing/calls/meetings? - ConstantineSh
What products&#x2F;apps&#x2F;services you use for video conferencing&#x2F;calls&#x2F;meetings? What you like&#x2F;dislike about them? What features you&#x27;d like to add&#x2F;see in products that you currently or would like to use?
======
tonylemesmer
Skype. Its easy, people (strangers) know how to use it. I would prefer not to
use it and don't like the constant tray icon (I tend to only load it when I
know I have a meeting).

I've used join.me which also seems straightforward and easy to share a code
with someone at very short notice (don't have to link accounts before we have
a meeting - you can just email a URL).

Whatsapp video if I'm on the go and want to talk to friends / family.

